# Microsoft Office v. X 10.1.2 Update: Nov 6



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Microsoft Office v. X 10.1.2 Update is a combined updater that includes all previously released updates for Office v. X. Installing this update on any previously released version of Office v. X will bring Office up to date and corrects problems that some users had installing previous updates.

System Requirements

Before you can install Office v. X 10.1.2 Update, one or more of the following programs must be installed on your computer: Word X, Excel X, PowerPoint X, or Entourage X.

In addition, your computer must meet the following minimum requirements:
Processor: Macintosh PowerPC.
Operating system: Mac OS X version 10.1 or later. The latest version of Mac OS X available through Software Update is recommended.
Memory: 128 MB of RAM.
Hard disk: 200 MB of available hard disk space temporarily required to complete installation.

Tip If you're not sure whether your computer meets these requirements, you can display information about your computer by using the Apple System Profiler program included with Mac OS X. To do so, start Apple System Profiler by double-clicking its program file in the Applications/Utilities folder on your hard disk.

Operating System - Macintosh OS

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=44877&area=search&ordinal=1

Regards

eddie


----------



## tangawk (Jan 11, 2003)

I have been using a version of Office X on various versions of OS X including the latest 10.2.3

Some minor instabilities cause it to close impromptly on occasion, so I thought I would install the 10.1.2 update. This happened fine, but on re-opening word, I am asked for a serial number with a similar dialogue box as the original application. HOWEVER, the serial no longer works. Very Microsoft.

Anybody else had similar problems?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

When you installed the update, did you do the following:

Before you install:


Quit any other programs that are running, including virus-protection programs, because they might interfere with installation.

Make sure the user account you use to log on to your computer is an administrator account. For more information about administrator accounts, see Mac Help.

Make sure you save the updater on your computer rather than a network share and disconnect from any remote server volumes. You cannot update your copy of Office over a network.

Make sure Aladdin Systems StuffIt Expander version 6 or later is installed on your computer. If an earlier version of StuffIt Expander is installed on your computer, you might not be able to install this download.

If you have run any disk repair utilities, files in the Office X folder might have been modified. If the updater does not recognize the files that have been modified, the installation will fail. If a failure occurs while you are running the updater, remove the Microsoft Component Plugin file found in the Microsoft Office X/Office folder, and then run the updater again.


Note: After you remove the Microsoft Component Plugin, you must run the updater again before you can run any Office v. X programs.



Also, can you let us know what is written in the box, that asks for the Serial Number?

Regards

eddie


----------

